# Nissan Pulsar n14 from Australia



## dipper (Jul 6, 2005)

hey ppl heres my n14 pulsar..


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i like the battery man!!

oh, your car is pretty pimp too


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Good stuff. Got any other plans for the lil beast!

Where abouts you from bruv? Lemme gues QLD? Im from Victoria myself.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Can we get a motor shot? I dun care HOW dirty it is under there, lets see what ya got!


----------



## dipper (Jul 6, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> Good stuff. Got any other plans for the lil beast!
> 
> Where abouts you from bruv? Lemme gues QLD? Im from Victoria myself.


nah im from South Australia
im lowering it on tuesday and i have found some pimped eyelids i want for it


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

let me get ur sidemarkers =d hehe just kiddin clean dude nice... i don't like the rims though... but still pimpin'


----------

